# Bringing a car from USA



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello, Just wondering if anyone can tell me how difficult it is to get a car licensed that is shipped in from the US? Can't decide if we are going to ship one car and buy one in SA or just buy two in SA. Any suggestions as to the ease of purchasing and registering autos in Johannesburg area?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

*car*



lmalin said:


> Hello, Just wondering if anyone can tell me how difficult it is to get a car licensed that is shipped in from the US? Can't decide if we are going to ship one car and buy one in SA or just buy two in SA. Any suggestions as to the ease of purchasing and registering autos in Johannesburg area?


If you are shipping your car from the USA, rember that in SA they drive on the LEFT side. So your wheel is sitting on the wrong site. Is not handy to drive like that overhere!

regards, Annemieke


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't do it for 3 good reasons:
(1) Driving on the left hand side with a right hand drive car is very dangerous. Your blind spots when over taking can get you killed.
(2) Insurance rates will be MUCH higher based on the above point. So you get killed financially.
(3) Servicing and repairing the car could be a problem. Mechanics might not know the car/model and parts could be hard to find.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

You will also have to deposit half the value of the car with customs for two years. this is not returned if you sell the car wihtin two years. Unless the car has sentimental value sell it and buy when you get here.


----------

